# need a change



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

okay i dont know if im getting bored with freshwater or what, but i definetely need a change. i started my first salt tank and love it.. i am just kinda complacent with this tank.. its a 150 tall with dual overflow, sump, fx3, and 4ft 4x96 t5 ho and two 175 watt hid mh's. i am looking for suggestions on changing this tank and/or plant life. i have a few small plants that my cichlids have terrorized and !! please note that these pics were taken with my iphone so quality is nill. thanks for any suggestions, comments or constructive criticism. :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

pics? I don't see them.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

oops sorry ill load them now


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

oops sorry ill load them now
here ya go!!
btw long time no talk fogul hope all is well














































thanks again


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i know from the angles it doesnt look "full" but the rocks are almost two feet in height and over 250 lbs


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Are you looking to just change the tank setup, or are you considering changing fish?

Also I was wondering what you have in there other than mbuna and peacocks? I see three that are probably central americans, and then at least one that could be a convict?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Tropheus.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i do have some firemouths. a few juvie jd's that essentially this is their grow out tank, and two convicts.. my mbuna, although you cant see to scale are mostly full grown, i also have a front and about 6 male show peacocks. the average size of fish is 4+ inches. i have only had trouble with aggression after i moved my tank to my office and it was from my electric blue johanni and my interruptus. i since have moved them to another tank, now all is well. the move was pretty trying.

as far as change, i want something more exciting or i am going to sell my stock and go to salt. i am looking for any advice, opinions, or options. especially in plants, rock, and stock.. thanks this is kinda open forum on this so.. just shoot .. thanks again :thumb:


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess exciting is subjective. I love all male mbuna tanks for all the colors and interplay among them, but I am thinking you might enjoy breeding?

With a 150 gallon tall, you have a lot of options, although a regular (nontall) 150 would be better IMO.

If you want mbuna, you could easily do 4 different breeding groups. I like mbuna because you can really overstock them.

Tangs are a lot of fun in a very different way. They have very interesting behavior. I am thinking if you like salt water, this might be more your thing? Not sure if your footprint is big enough with a tall tank, but frontosa are amazing! Gobies are also really fun. They are very goofy and hop around similarly to salt water gobies. However, they are one of the few biparental mouth brooders. I have a tank with gobies, calvus, paracyps, and gold occies. They all have wonderfully interesting personalities.

But, it really depends on what you want and what you find interesting... Why are salt water so much more interesting to you than your current tank????? Maybe if you can explain that, I (or others) could figure out what cichlids would be interesting for you...


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

This tank doesn't have the best footprint for cichlids. If you don't go with Tropheus, you may as well go with a fruit-stand reef setup.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I just had another thought... That would be a great tank for discus... something I have always wanted myself. You could do some landscaping and set up a beautiful planted tank with discus. Maybe, some angelfish too???


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

Yea I've weighed in on planted , discus tank. That's a great idea. The reason I'm kinda bored with cichlids is all you get is the fish. It just seems you have alot more options as far as coral, and frag. I LOVE my Malawi but am tired of drab ol rock. Even been thru hokey rock and I really want some more "aquatic life" and not just that of the fish. Any suggestions? Are there any fresh inverts or anything? Thanks again for the great conversation.


----------



## loffy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

when i got bored of my tank, i turned to breeding them.

see if you can get some breeding groups.

thats always fun.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

As for inverts, I don't know much, but I have been looking zebra nerite snails and tiger nerite snails. They have some for sale on aquabid and I was thinking about them.

I also had 2 little frogs in my mixed african tank years ago... sure there is a risk and not sure in retrospect it was a good idea, but they did fine. I have also heard of people keeping turtles with their cichlids with good and bad results.

As for fish, I have kept various plecos and cat fish with my cichlids (have to be smart about what you mix) and they are quite different from the cichlids...


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

They are still a fish, but how about a couple Rift Lake eels?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

well, update:: i converted to salt with no regrets. i actually went for a smaller gallon (135) but longer (8ft) tank for my corals. its been 3 or 4 months now and i think i found my calling!! just SOOO much more life in a tank than my cichlids.. as much as i loved them it was time for me to move on. now i have inverts, corals, all of my little creepy crawlies that live in my sand and live rock I LOVE IT. anyways thanks cf for all the help you've given me.. best wishes


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You should post a picture of you new setup. Eventually when I have the time and funds I'm going to do an 8' patch reef that's completely DIY. Unfortunately I don't have the time to spend on SW these days, but they are in a league of their own aren't they?


----------

